# Something I've been working on.



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

HW '40 Ford that I'm converting into a tow truck. I pulled off the bed cover and rear spoiler, and had to cut out the back of the cab. The tow parts came from a MB tow truck, and had to be cut to fit. The motor's from a JL new Topper, without the headers. 
I'm planning on painting the windows black, running some vertical exhaust, and maybe some Rebel Rod decals. It works too. I've pulled a few cars around the track, just have to watch the curves.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Man that's pretty awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Morn'
Purdee neet. I like the colour--but the boom? That's one serious girder hangin' off the back!








Cheers.....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lookin' good Dadvball! Make sure you come back with pix of the finished version too. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its coming along very nicely.


----------

